# Que tipo de capsula de micrófono es ésta ?



## braulillo (Feb 2, 2015)

Amigos, encontré en un mercado de pulgas un microfono MiPro que traía una capsula "condenser"

El microfono no funcionaba y no me quise darme la tarea de repararlo..

Desarmé la capsula y me encontré con el siguiente elemento, del cual, no se si es ECM o de otro tipo.






















Tengo ganas de hacer algo entrete con el.. pero no se que es.  ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2015)

Mide que resistencia tiene


----------



## dantonio (Feb 3, 2015)

Subo este informe referido al tipo de cápsula que suelen emplear los
micrófonos de marca miPro.
Saludos.


----------



## braulillo (Feb 3, 2015)

puchas no tengo tester para medir la resistencia, y la verdad el pdf es muy ilustrativo respecto a la diferencia entre un dinamico y un condensador.. pero no me responde la pregunta inicial, si es un electret condenser o un true condenser.. 
Fogonazo (o cualquiera).. que resistencia deveria tener?


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 3, 2015)

Dale. los que he reparado son electret

usa un circuito sencillo para probarlo  o usarlo ( si tienes un equipo con phantom)
es un circuito bueno y probado, por mí. lo he usado varias veces


o si no con una pila



PD, pido disculpas por la primera respuesta


----------



## dantonio (Feb 3, 2015)

En este link encontrarás las características técnicas de un micrófono que 
se puede considerar un referente para la línea miPro:

https://www.mediafire.com/?las1q4s4d5y5nfg


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2015)

braulillo dijo:


> puchas no tengo tester para medir la resistencia, y la verdad el pdf es muy ilustrativo respecto a la diferencia entre un dinamico y un condensador.. pero no me responde la pregunta inicial, si es un electret condenser o un true condenser..
> Fogonazo (o cualquiera).. que resistencia deveria tener?



Si es un micrófono (electret) alta. *>3KΩ*
Si es un  micrófono dinámico baja *30Ω a 300Ω*


----------



## braulillo (Feb 11, 2015)

aclaremos algo, los microfonos electret son un tipo de microfono de condensador que no necesitan voltaje de polarización en el diafragma, ya que al construirse se polariza uno de los elementos de la membrana, pero aun asi las capsulas, debido a que tienen un fet que amplifica la señal de audio.









Por otro lado estan los "true condenser" cuya capsula consiste en membranas que no estan cargadas electricamente, sino hasta que el microfono se enciende, por lo que la membrana si necesita voltaje de polarización.. además todos los elementos que amplifican la señal de audio están aparte de la capsula.










Fuentes: Info. Mi profe de microfonos. Imagenes: Google.

Ahora, mi duda es cual de los dos tipos de capsula de condensador puede ser la capsula que tengo?
Fogonazo, no es dinamica..


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 11, 2015)

Sencillo, verificaste el circuito de donde lo sacaste, no?.
si no has botado el circuito, verificarìas simplemente. como llega la alimentaciòn a la càpsula,



si es condensador puro, conèctalo a una entrada de micròfono con mucho volumen, directamente(sin phamton), y de das un pequeño golpecito con los dedos y debe sonar


----------



## braulillo (Feb 11, 2015)

bueno, despues de mucho revisar, utilicé un microfono MXL 991, le quité la capsula que trae, le puse la capsula en cuestión y funcionó.. por lo que es un "true condenser", no un "electret".


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 11, 2015)

Igual tienes que alimentarlo como el MXL 991.ç

http://www.mxlmics.com/manuals/900-series/990-991-Manual.pdf


----------



## braulillo (Feb 11, 2015)

ocupé el cuerpo del mxl 991 para probar la capsula que saqué del mipro.. y sonaba bonito.. ahora me gustaria encontrar un circuito para ese tipo de capsulas "true condenser" que se pueden conseguir a unos 26 dolares por amazon.

Si alguien puede facilitarme un circuito simple como para un microfono con salida balanceada, se lo agradecería.


----------



## braulillo (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola amigos, vuelvo a hablar en este tema porque quiero utilizar esta capsula (condensador) en un proyecto.. encontré estos esquemas de un microfono viejo que revivieron, y me gustaria oir (leer) vuestra opinión.






Aquí se puede ver la capsula, el JFet de canal N, y una resistencia que dice adjust, que segun el creador del circuito, usualmente es de 1K. Simple.. lo unico mas complejo es el transformador de salida.






La segunda imagen muestra el circuito necesario para poder utilizar el primer circuito con alimentación phantom.

Estaré atento a vuestras opiniones.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 1, 2015)

braulillo dijo:


> ocupé el cuerpo del mxl 991 para probar la capsula que saqué del mipro.. y sonaba bonito.. ahora me gustaria encontrar un circuito para ese tipo de capsulas "true condenser" que se pueden conseguir a unos 26 dolares por amazon.
> 
> Si alguien puede facilitarme un circuito simple como para un microfono con salida balanceada, se lo agradecería.



Que esperas para hacerle copia a los circuitos del mxl 991.

si te parece que sonaba bonito, mira la parte del circuito que directamente al micrófono y veras algo muy parecido a uno de los circuitos electret.

saludes


----------

